# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] MFC CFileDialog: Vista plans for Orcas?

## Ted.

As you probably know, Vista has a brand new common File Open/Save dialog (comdlg32.dll) with a different looking places bar, and search built-in, different toolbar etc. 

MFC's CFileDialog calls GetOpenFileName/GetSaveFileName API.  But on Vista, if you have specified a hook proc using OFN_ENABLEHOOK then Vista will not give you the new file open dialog.  It gives you the Windows 2000/XP style file open dialog box.  To get around this you can call IFileOpenDialog IFileSaveDialog COM APIs instead.  

What are the plans for CFileDialog in Orcas so a user can 1) have the benefit of Vista look and feel, and 2) not have to change much code (i.e. it just works)

Ideally the Vista dev team will change this at the OS level so that the new style file open/save dialog can be forced using a flag even when a hook is specified (see this thread for more discussion - I'm really hoping they adopt this)

http://forums.microsoft.com/MSDN/Sho...76268&SiteID=1

otherwise you'll have to rewrite to use IFileDialog APIs.  


Thanks
Ted.

----------


## steixeira

Easy access and automatic enablement of the new Vista common file dialog are features we'd like to enable for CFileDialog in Orcas.  However, I won't say "yes, we're definitely doing it!" until we actually get to that point on the schedule and the work is done.   :Smilie: 


Thanks,

Steve Teixeira
Group Program Manager
Visual C++

----------

